# Anyone have any ideas what this fish is?? please help



## calichris (Oct 15, 2007)

my brother caught this fish, very nice looking fish, but he put it in his tank, theres a small black pirhana, his been nipping on its tail, wondering if i should put it in my tank or leave it as food for the small pirhana


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Looks like a Pumpkinseed or Bluegill sunfish.


----------



## calichris (Oct 15, 2007)

worth anything?


----------



## OwenL (Mar 6, 2008)

nice sunfish. i'm leaning more towards pumpkinseed. it's only worth what you think it's worth. I think i've eaten this type fish before.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I think it is called a Sunfish. The Piranha may eventually nip at it until "there ain't no-mo"..


----------



## tjw3307 (Mar 10, 2008)

definitely a pumpkinseed. very nice looking fish and i'm looking forward to adding a couple to a native tank this summer. they are farely common in the norhth eastern US. they are probably too aggressive to have in most tanks. please let us know how long he lasts with the piranha.


----------

